# kernel-2.6.17.6 error

## vintoo

Dear All, 

i downloaded the tar file of kernel-2.6.17.6 and done  following step -  : 

1) Extracted the Kernel into /usr/src/linux-2.6.17.6 

2) sylinked the new dir to the dir linux by ln -sf linux-2.6.17.6 linux

3) Ran make oldconfig 

4) make && make modules && make modules_modules

5) copied the new bzImage to /boot as kernel-2.6.17.6

6) copied the System.map > System.map-2.6.17.6 

7) Edited the lilo.conf and ran /sbin/lilo 

now when i restart my gentoo system it shows me first boot screen but then it all goes blank , i can hear hard drives processing noise but then the screen remains blank , what wrong i am doing here ? 

thanks  in Advance 

Vintoo 

http://www.vishal-tech.co.uk

----------

## sebaro

Hi

The way i build my kernel:

> make (kernel & modules)

> make install (cp kernel image and system.map to /boot)

> make modules_install (cp kernel modules to /lib/modules/kernel..)

> nano lilo.conf 

> lilo

----------

## vintoo

thats what i am doing too mate pls check out what i have wrote there 

thanks 

Vintoo 

http://www.vishal-tech.co.uk/

----------

## sebaro

check again lilo.conf

----------

## vintoo

here is my lilo.conf 

boot =/dev/hda

lba32

prompt

timeout=50

default=gentoo

vga=792

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.17.6

label=gentoo

 read-only

root=/dev/hda4

other=/dev/hda1

label=windows

table=/dev/hda

and i  dont think there is anything wrong with it 

thanks  in advance 

Vintoo 

http://www.vishal-tech.co.uk/

----------

## sebaro

make a new kernel config

> make menuconfig (xconfig)

and build again

----------

## vintoo

do you have any specific reason for that ? why should i build a new one why  not make oldconfig will work ?/

i have built the kernels like that in past , just not able to understand why its happening this time 

if you have some specific reason then do let me know 

Thanks in advance 

vintoo 

http://www.vishal-tech.co.uk/

----------

## Paapaa

A verification: do you see _anything_ after selecting the kernel in the boot? Does the screen go blank immediately?

----------

## sebaro

when i build a new kernel i use the old config too

but, i open it with make xconfig, maybe there are some new/deprecated options in the new kernel

?do u have the old kernel image

?does it boot

?did u reinstall windows

----------

## vintoo

Paapaa

yes the screen goes blank immidiately , any clue ? 

Thanks in Advance 

Vintoo 

http://www.vishal-tech.co.uk/

----------

## vintoo

folks no clue ? pls help me 

Vintoo

http://www.vishal-tech.co.uk/

----------

## vintoo

comeon ppl help me with solving this problem .. its just seems i m missing something , pls  help me 

Vintoo

http://www.vishal-tech.co.uk/

----------

## mirojira

When I make upgrade of the kernel I have available the old kernel too. Here is part of my LILO:

 *Quote:*   

> image = /boot/bzImage
> 
>         initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r1
> 
>         root=/dev/ram0
> ...

 

I am using initrd, but you can modiffy your LILO and use old kernel until you won't have the new kernel working. 

To fix your problem with the new kernel I would suggest to rebuild the new kernel and using menuconfig check if there are not some  new/deprecated options as sebaro suggested

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make clean

make

make modules_install

lilo

```

----------

## vintoo

thanks for the reply folks i will check it out and wll buzz you folks again thanks alot  for the replies and help 

Regards 

Vintoo 

http://www.vishal-tech.co.uk/

----------

